# where can I overnight near the tunnel?



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Where is the best place to park overnight near the tunnel, for 2 elderly people with their grandchildren, 

Thanks


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Deirdre,

I assume that you mean a place on the French end of the tunnel. Here probably the best place is Cap Blanc-Nez (see my entry in the sites database). 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello Ladybird

I adjusted the title of your post, the more specific your query the better the response, I've found.

i can't argue with Boff on the cap blanc nez, but whenever I've been there the wind has been whistling across the cliffs


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ladybird said:


> Where is the best place to park overnight near the tunnel, for 2 elderly people with their grandchildren,
> 
> Thanks


If you want to overnight in the Boulogne/Calais area you might like to consider Manoir de Senlecques: http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/ only 2 miles from the A16 on the N42 St Omer road and a mile from the Auchan.

Gaby, the owner speaks excellent English and is probably the most friendly and helpful campsite owner in France.
We usually make this our last night in France and was talking to him only last weekend about this website and how many of his new users had got information off here. Mention Madame Selby to him and we might eventually get a discount for MHF members.

Tell him If you intend making an early start and he will site you on the hard standing for an easy exit. It's about 35 mins to Calais.

Please ask if you want more information.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

It may not be quite ethical if you are not using the ferry but there is always the ferry departure car park at Calais. There are toilets in the departure building, all outside the immigration / customs barriers. Just follow the signs for 'Without Tickets'.
Otherwise the Aire on the town side of the Ferry dock although I believe there is now a barrier and a charge. Does anyone know the current situation there??


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rod_vw said:


> It may not be quite ethical if you are not using the ferry but there is always the ferry departure car park at Calais. There are toilets in the departure building, all outside the immigration / customs barriers. Just follow the signs for 'Without Tickets'.


I'm not sure whether the original poster was using Calais for their return but the ferry terminal can be noisy for an overnight.



rod_vw said:


> Otherwise the Aire on the town side of the Ferry dock although I believe there is now a barrier and a charge. Does anyone know the current situation there??


Information from Peejay here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6457.html


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Hi Boff,
I use Autoroute and the co-ordinates given for the Cap Blanc Nez put it somewhere in the Indian Ocean or I made a mistake. Can you please give the latitude and longtitude values?
Thanks, I will be there next Tuesday.
John


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi John. If you drive south through Sangatte on the D940 you can't miss it. it's on the corner where you turn off the D940 to go up to the lookout.
I make it 50.92367N 1.71739E

Cheers Sid


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

JohnH said:


> I use Autoroute and the co-ordinates given for the Cap Blanc Nez put it somewhere in the Indian Ocean or I made a mistake.


Hi John,

I get a precise hit in Autoroute. At least on my shabby old 2002 version. You have swapped the coordinates.

If you take the "Decimal X-Co-ord" from the database as _longitude_ and the "Decimal Y-Co-ord" as _latitude_ it should work. If you swap them you really plunge into the Indian ocean about 600 km east of Mogadishu... :wink:

But anyway Sid is right: From the D940 you just can't miss it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Cap Blanc Nez looks the best bet.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

If you are arriving very late and departing next morning, throw a right just before the tunnel peage ,there is a small car park for the pet passport place,we overnighted there with one other van, in april, might not work in hi season though, once through the peage there are acres of parking by the duty free shop,could we not use this I wonder---anybody tried it? rgds deegod


----------

